# ear piercing



## Desi's_lost

has any body had it done while pregnant? Online says there is a risk of infection..but to me that sounds really silly. i'm pretty sure people who work through their pregnancy get cuts, which would also allow for risk of infection =/


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

most places wont pierce you while pregnant. i went to get my nose pierced yesterday but they said its not recomended while even nursing because if it gets infected you can pass infection to baby, so i didnt get it, you can always get pierced, id rather not risk it. if you find somewhere that will, its really your choice if you wwant to risk passing an infection on to LO.


----------



## Zebra Stars

well i admit i did :blush:
even though told not to,
i love my piercings but ear i thought its not a lip or anything stupid so i went ahead,

but most the piercers i know won't pierce pregnant women


----------



## Desi's_lost

I can understand why nose, or lip etc are if'y but i've have my ears pierced so many times and i've never had an issue. even my cartiledge one didnt give me trouble even though ive heard a lot of people have horror stories. and ya know how they say your suppose to do all that special care stuff, i never did. and still never a serious infection.


----------



## Tanara

I wouldnt theres a reason they dont do it for pregnant woman imo


----------



## QuintinsMommy

why risk it?


----------



## mum#1

Desi's_lost said:


> I can understand why nose, or lip etc are if'y but i've have my ears pierced so many times and i've never had an issue. even my cartiledge one didnt give me trouble even though ive heard a lot of people have horror stories. and ya know how they say your suppose to do all that special care stuff, i never did. and still never a serious infection.

i dont think it matters if you personally have never had an infection. what if they were to do it, then you got an infection. you would hold them responsible for risking the baby and such. thats why most people wont do it.
i wouldnt risk it.


----------



## Desi's_lost

well some people think that the risk of listeria is too great to eat lunch meats or hot dogs and certain cheeses. but then, when you look at facts you see that in the US there are 2,500 cases a year. divide that by 300 million and you get a 1 in over 200,000 chance. 
if there actually isnt a great risk, then there isnt as much as a reason to avoid it.


----------



## mum#1

well if you wanna risk it go ahead, noone's stopping you, its your choice. i just dont know why you posted it on here if your going to do it anyways? :wacko:


----------



## Desi's_lost

i havent decided yet. i'm going to call my doctor and see what they say. i asked if people had done it though, not for opinions cause i already know people say its a risk. i wanted to see if people had done it and what the out come was.


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

I never had a problem with infections either but I got my industrial done right before I got pregnant so it wasn't healed yet and it got infected. Your body handles things different when u are pregnant


----------



## Desi's_lost

i'm more concerned with how risky the infection would be to the baby. if there is only a very very small risk i might do it, but ehhh i'm on the fence i really dunno. I would never forgive myself if anything happened.


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

I felt horrible when mine got infected and I wasn't even pregnant when I got it. U will always be able to get your ears pierced, u won't be pregnant forever


----------



## laura.x.x

Desi's_lost said:


> well some people think that the risk of listeria is too great to eat lunch meats or hot dogs and certain cheeses. but then, when you look at facts you see that in the US there are 2,500 cases a year. divide that by 300 million and you get a 1 in over 200,000 chance.
> if there actually isnt a great risk, then there isnt as much as a reason to avoid it.

Theres still reason to avoid it, you can be the 1 in 200,000 and your baby could suffer because of you.


----------



## daniellelk

I'd wait until after pregnancy, your body might react differently to it now, then what it would before you was pregnant.
I had the urge to have my nose pierced the other day, after just letting it heal up! But knew I couldn't.

I went to the tattoo place with my mum the other day, and he was asking me if I wanted my tattoo finishing! I was like erm no I'm pregnant do you not know the health risk's....It's obvious I'm pregnant aswel! He didn't care tho he'd have happily tattoo'd me :(


----------



## rainbows_x

Oh I'd definitley wait until baby is here, it's not like you NEED the piercing now.
I wouldn't risk it personally.


----------



## daniellelk

Desi's_lost said:


> i'm more concerned with how risky the infection would be to the baby. if there is only a very very small risk i might do it, but ehhh i'm on the fence i really dunno. *I would never forgive myself if anything happened*.

Then you shouldn't do it, as there is always a risk of it getting infected, even if you haven't had an infection from a piercing before :thumbup:


----------



## laura.x.x

daniellelk said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> i'm more concerned with how risky the infection would be to the baby. if there is only a very very small risk i might do it, but ehhh i'm on the fence i really dunno. *I would never forgive myself if anything happened*.
> 
> Then you shouldn't do it, as there is always a risk of it getting infected, even if you haven't had an infection from a piercing before :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'd say theres more chance of getting infected if you've never been infected before, can only be lucky so many times!


----------



## Pixxie

Im trained tattooist/piercer, having piercings when pregnant can be very dangerous. Your Immune system is low so you are more prone to infections and blood poisoning, also your body goes into shock after having a tattoo or piercing and this can cause miscarriage and premature birth. Are you willing to risk your baby's health just so you can get your ears pierced? Just wait until bubs is born, in the grand scheme of things its not that long xxx


----------



## Jadelm

I would listen to her ^^ I definitely wouldn't risk it AT ALL, my baby is more important than my ears, they can wait a few months x


----------



## Lauraxamy

If it's not advised I'd just wait. You won't be pregnant forever and you're almost halfway so not long then you can get them done without having to worry about harming baby!


----------



## Youngling

Desi's_lost said:


> i'm more concerned with how risky the infection would be to the baby. *if there is only a very very small risk i might do it*, but ehhh i'm on the fence i really dunno. I would never forgive myself if anything happened.

:shrug:


----------



## mum#1

Desi's_lost said:


> i'm more concerned with how risky the infection would be to the baby. *if there is only a very very small risk i might do it*, but ehhh i'm on the fence i really dunno. I would never forgive myself if anything happened.

:growlmad: :nope:


----------



## aob1013

:roll: just don't do it. It isn't worth even a small risk!


----------



## FayDanielle

I wouldnt do it personally either.
I had a tattoo when I was pregnant...I didnt actually know at the time, everything is fine though, but if I had of known, I wouldnt have had it.
x


----------



## Desi's_lost

FayDanielle said:


> I wouldnt do it personally either.
> I had a tattoo when I was pregnant...I didnt actually know at the time, everything is fine though, but if I had of known, I wouldnt have had it.
> x

this is what i want to know though, facts not speculation. How many people have ACTUALLY had adverse effects. Because people say bleaching is bad based only on speculation. I'd rather not jump on a bandwagon. hell every time i get up there is a risk that i will fall, but the likelihood is very low, and it is indeed worth the risk. i get my blood drawn, thats a hole in my body too =/ and if i was to get the flu shot theres another hole. 
trust me, i'm aware that the baby is more important, but i'd rather make an informed decision based on fact rather than opinion.


----------



## aob1013

Then i suggest you ring your midwife :)


----------



## CookieDough23

Desi's_lost said:


> FayDanielle said:
> 
> 
> I wouldnt do it personally either.
> I had a tattoo when I was pregnant...I didnt actually know at the time, everything is fine though, but if I had of known, I wouldnt have had it.
> x
> 
> this is what i want to know though, facts not speculation. How many people have ACTUALLY had adverse effects. Because people say bleaching is bad based only on speculation. I'd rather not jump on a bandwagon. hell every time i get up there is a risk that i will fall, but the likelihood is very low, *and it is indeed worth the risk.* i get my blood drawn, thats a hole in my body too =/ and if i was to get the flu shot theres another hole.
> trust me, i'm aware that the baby is more important, but i'd rather make an informed decision based on fact rather than opinion.Click to expand...

Am I understanding right that your saying, risk to your baby is worth it just for the sake of getting your ears pierced? That's awful. You only have a few more month to go, i'm sure you can wait :roll:


----------



## Youngling

I dont see why u cant wait. Its a piercing, is it really that essential???
Im thinking not so i dont think u should rush into it


----------



## Desi's_lost

aob1013- thats exactly what i plan to do =]
cookiedough - actually what i said was the risk of falling when walking is worth it because of how unlikely it is. please read carefully.


----------



## Desi's_lost

As i have yet to call my doctors i have still made no decision. please read things carefully =/


----------



## samface182

you might not have had an infection in the past. but surely you wouldn't want to risk getting one this time? your skin acts differently to things when your pregnant.. i never had problems with getting my eyebrows waxed when i wasn't pregnant. now when i get them done i come out in a rash and its itchy for days. 

yeah your right that people get cuts during pregnancy, and that's a risk or infection, but getting a cut is an accident. getting your ears pierced isn't an accident. you actually go to get it done, knowing the risks. 

i doubt very much that anywhere will pierce you while pregnant anyway. x


----------



## Youngling

I never said u had made ur decision. Sorry for commenting


----------



## samface182

Desi's_lost said:


> FayDanielle said:
> 
> 
> I wouldnt do it personally either.
> I had a tattoo when I was pregnant...I didnt actually know at the time, everything is fine though, but if I had of known, I wouldnt have had it.
> x
> 
> this is what i want to know though, facts not speculation. How many people have ACTUALLY had adverse effects. Because people say bleaching is bad based only on speculation. I'd rather not jump on a bandwagon. hell every time i get up there is a risk that i will fall, but the likelihood is very low, and it is indeed worth the risk. i get my blood drawn, thats a hole in my body too =/ and if i was to get the flu shot theres another hole.
> trust me, i'm aware that the baby is more important, but i'd rather make an informed decision based on fact rather than opinion.Click to expand...

but if there is a risk.. why risk it?!
even if the likelihood is very low, it's still a risk.

you get blood drawn FOR A REASON, to test your blood to make sure you and your baby are okay, the risk of something bad happening would be worse if you didn't get blood tests.. there is no medical reasons to get a piercing!


----------



## aob1013

Desi's_lost said:


> aob1013- thats exactly what i plan to do =]
> cookiedough - actually what i said was the risk of falling when walking is worth it because of how unlikely it is. please read carefully.

Better to ring MW hun, then you don't get conflicting advice kwim x


----------



## Desi's_lost

there are a million and one risks people take. have you taken a hot bath? well supposidly thats a risk, but people still do it. thats what i'm trying to determine. what kind of risk it is. people see the word risk and then freeze up, with out looking further into it. how many women smoke during their pregnancy? how many people get on a bike, or drink a little too much caffeine one day. i was trying to avoid everyone getting involved by only asking for testimonials, but i guess thats not going to happen.


----------



## Desi's_lost

aob1013 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> aob1013- thats exactly what i plan to do =]
> cookiedough - actually what i said was the risk of falling when walking is worth it because of how unlikely it is. please read carefully.
> 
> Better to ring MW hun, then you don't get conflicting advice kwim xClick to expand...

yea, thats really just what i should have done. its not that i have the issue with conflicting advise, its just that i dont really want opinions because i already know what the opinion is. i've got that from the 3 pages of people repeating the same thing lol


----------



## Youngling

If your going to post on here what r u going to expect to get but opinions


----------



## Desi's_lost

well i was hoping that when i asked for something specific, i would get it. =/


----------



## Youngling

Fair enough, but a forum full of hormonal pregnant women, opinions are gonna get thrown all over the place no matter what the subject of the thread


----------



## Desi's_lost

true. it was a bit of a win/lose situation. this is the best place i know to find a large group of pregnant women, a few of whom have probably done it already...but also not always the most cooperative place like you said with all the hormones and strong opinions.


----------



## Jadelm

Okay so yeah you've had pages of opinions but you've also been given FACTS over and over again, including a post from a tattooist/piercist explaining higher risk of infection whilst pregnant. You mention how people smoke and drink more caffeine than they should during pregnancy as if this is some kind of excuse for you to go do something risky too. It's a shame. People are only trying to help you protect your baby from UNECESSARY risks and all you can do is become patronising ('please read carefully') and defensive.


----------



## rubixcyoob.

You asked if people had gotten it and they said no, then told you why.
Everybody is different, every woman reacts differently in pregnancy.
You may not have gotten an infection before but you were in a better situation with your immunity etc they. 
Just because someone didn't get an infection while pregnant doesn't mean you won't. Just because someone does get an infection doesn't mean you will, but why risk it?

In all honestly I think you've made your mind up. You are using stupid examples of things that are neccessary in life and pregnancy to show how small risks are against something that can wait.
You even said yourself, if its a small risk you will. So if your MW advises against it because a small risk, will you do it? After all, the girls on here are saying the same thing.

There's a reason peircers and tattooists are not supposed to carry their work out on pregnant people, why not just adhere to that? But if you do it and get an infection hell mend you since you went against wanrings and advice all for something completely unnecessary.


----------



## Desi's_lost

i told her to read carefully because she didnt understand what i said at all. gee guess i should let misconceptions run while. honestly i think its bullsh.t that your immune system is compromised. i usually get sick every 6 months at the least and while pregnant i havent even come close and its been 5 months already. i'm glad anyone could be respectful and refrain from commenting unless they had actually had it done. and funny thing, the one person that did, has not had a problem. interesting huh? again, they say to avoid subway while pregnant, how many people have done that? pregnancy isnt a black and white thing. i'm glad you advise against it, i havent made up my mind. no amount of you being patronizing will make up my mind either.

btw - no one listened to the hairdressers comments, so what makes a piercer/tattoo artist any better? anyway, i think i'll figure this out independently thanks. glad you are a group of doctors.


----------



## Lissa3120

I'd never had problems with my ear piercings before either, and i had my first set when i was 8 and my second set when i was 13, never had a problem with them for all those years. When i got to like 13 weeks pregnant, i was in agony because my ears reacted to the earings, and i'd been wearing the earings since before i'd gotten pregnant so it wasnt that i'd gotten new sets, i tried every pair of my earings too. I spoke to my midwife and she said not to wear them again because of it getting too infected, and either passing it onto baby, or not having enough of an immune system to fight that infection + another common one. My ears were so sore for the rest of my pregnancy it got to the point i was bathing them in TCP, witch hazel, anticeptic cream/wipes multiple times a day. 
They still hurt now, not nearly as bad, but its taken me well over 8 months to not be in as much pain with them, but i still can't wear my earings, i'll probably have to get them done again if i want them, but tbh when i had my baby earings were the last thing on my mind, for the first 3 weeks just washing my hair felt like i was dolling my self up for something. (that is just my personal experience.)
advise is their for a reasn, if you don't agree with it, don't ask for it.
personally, if someone told me getting a peircing was a risk to my baby, i wouldn't do it, for my baby's sake and also my own, you don't heal as quickly when your pregnant.
Your decision at the end of the day. 
Good luck with your decision. :)


----------



## rubixcyoob.

No need to be patronising and sarcastic.
We are giving you help and advice, oh how evil we all are.

Sure, one person got it done and nothing happened but that one person wasn't you. You are different to them. Who's to say you won't get infected?
And as for the hairdresser thing, if a hairdresser is willing to do both your hair and their own while pregnant that is clearly different from a tattoo artist and peircer on here saying they won't.

Also, stop giving bullshit comparissons, it doesn't make your case any stronger. Just shows you will get it done health warning or not. I mean, certain places do not refuse pregnant women, peircers do, for a reason.

I find it sad you're sitting on here saying you'll put your baby at risk - no matter how small - for something that can wait, when there are girls and women on here who have lost children/cannot concieve and you are thinking about selfishly putting yours at risk. Are you ears worth it?


----------



## Desi's_lost

chances are, i wont do it. its just disappointing cause i was all excited and there isnt much i get to get excited for anymore. Having people breathe down my neck like this is just really annoying. i could understand if i said I AM GOING TO DO IT REGARDLESS OF THE BABY, but i'm not. just trying to get to the bottom of everything. im still really upset about it, yet another thing gone wrong as i was initially told it wouldnt be an issue. i wouldnt have got so defensive if everyone could have been as nice as Lissa3120.
oh well


----------



## QuintinsMommy

treat people the way you want to be treated ....


----------



## Jadelm

Desi's_lost said:


> chances are, i wont do it. its just disappointing cause i was all excited and there isnt much i get to get excited for anymore.

what about having a lovely healthy baby? that's pretty exciting.. or maybe that's just me :huh:


----------



## Desi's_lost

it is, and i'm looking forward to that, but its a long way away and right now theres not much to do but wait. everything is wait wait wait. =[


----------



## Lauraxamy

The way I see it is... there is a risk involved, that risk is enough to harm your beautiful baby so I personally would leave it and wait and that would be my advice for you. I know there are risks everyday but things like walking.. risking falling over we HAVE to walk to get around places just to even get a drink, getting a piercing isn't something you HAVE to do so I would just wait another 5-6 months and get your piercing and then you won't have to worry about baby.


----------



## MissMamma

Chick just find something else you can get excited about whilst you wait for your bubs. Go shopping or plan a get together with your friends, go to the cinema, get a haircut! Getting a peircing is an unecessary risk. You have admitted it. So simply don't do it!


----------



## Pixxie

Desi's_lost said:


> FayDanielle said:
> 
> 
> I wouldnt do it personally either.
> I had a tattoo when I was pregnant...I didnt actually know at the time, everything is fine though, but if I had of known, I wouldnt have had it.
> x
> 
> this is what i want to know though, facts not speculation. How many people have ACTUALLY had adverse effects. Because people say bleaching is bad based only on speculation. I'd rather not jump on a bandwagon. hell every time i get up there is a risk that i will fall, but the likelihood is very low, and it is indeed worth the risk. i get my blood drawn, thats a hole in my body too =/ and if i was to get the flu shot theres another hole.
> trust me, i'm aware that the baby is more important, but i'd rather make an informed decision based on fact rather than opinion.Click to expand...

We had 3 women have miscarriages after lying to us about their pregnancies.

IMO you would have to be pretty stupid to do it. Its only an ear piercing but it could cost your babies life. Just because it doesnt happen to everyone are you willing to take the risk? I sure hope not. x


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Desi's_lost said:


> chances are, i wont do it. its just disappointing cause i was all excited and there isnt much i get to get excited for anymore. Having people breathe down my neck like this is just really annoying. i could understand if i said *I AM GOING TO DO IT REGARDLESS OF THE BABY,* but i'm not. just trying to get to the bottom of everything. im still really upset about it, yet another thing gone wrong as i was initially told it wouldnt be an issue. i wouldnt have got so defensive if everyone could have been as nice as Lissa3120.
> oh well

No you didn't say that (the bolded) but you did say this 



Desi's_lost said:


> if there is only a very very small risk i might do it

There are lots of things to get excited for, it doesn't have to just be an ear peircing. Doing the nursery, getting everything for the baby, going shopping with friends, go out somewhere nice for the day etc.etc.
And people were not breathing down your neck or being . They gave you advice and told you they wouldn't do it. As Rome said, treat people the way you want to be treated. They did not get bitchy or anything, you just got defensive because they weren't seeing your view point. They were being nice and just got frustrated when you started making random comparrisons which made no sense in the point of the topic or had much sway in them.

You say you were intially told it wouldn't be a problem, but in your first post you acknowledged that there was a risk. So I don't see why you'd get upset, health of your baby over a hole in your ear, it's not a hard decision imo.


----------



## Desi's_lost

thats the kind of info i wanted the whole time, i wont even bother asking my doctors now.


----------



## Desi's_lost

i really wanna know who decided it was your place to speak like a disciplinarian to people amy. its almost like you want to annoy them. i dont appreciate it.


----------



## Pixxie

We wernt being nasty, everyone just didnt want you to make a decision that could have harmed your baby. We all had your best interests at heart xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

If there is a risk involved I won't risk it. At the end of the day I see it as I had 9 months of making sure I avoided an risks to give my baby the best chance of being healthy etc. Anyway I am sure you can wait 22 weeks. It will go so quickly and then the baby won't be put at risk
x


----------



## Jadelm

:dohh:


----------



## Jadelm

Desi's_lost said:


> i really wanna know who decided it was your place to speak like a disciplinarian to people amy. its almost like you want to annoy them. i dont appreciate it.

oi she never 'speaks like a disciplinarian' to anyone, as far as i have seen amy has always given honest advice to everyone on this forum, and i've certainly never seen her try to annoy people.


----------



## polo_princess

Ok ladies, lets not start bickering please.

OP you asked for advice, it might not always be want you want to hear but thats the way things go im afraid, BUT there is a difference between offering well meaning advice and being rude about it.

It appears some of you girls dont necessarily see eye to eye so perhaps its an idea to consider using the "ignore list" function that we have in your user CP :)


----------



## Desi's_lost

i know that not everyone was trying to be nasty. all i was looking for was either experts on the matter to tell me, like one person did, the negitive effects they have seen or to hear from people that have had it done. i know very well people have very wide spread opinions, and i really wasnt looking for any of them. thank you for being concerned about my baby.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm glad you decided against the piercing hun :hugs: we are all just trying to look at for you and baby.


----------



## Lauraxamy

You have something to look forward to now and treat yourself after the baby is born! Thats the way I always looked at stuff I couldn't do whilst pregnant :D
I don't think anybody was being mean hun :hugs:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Desi's_lost said:


> chances are, i wont do it. its just disappointing cause i was all excited and there isnt much i get to get excited for anymore. Having people breathe down my neck like this is just really annoying. i could understand if i said I AM GOING TO DO IT REGARDLESS OF THE BABY, but i'm not. just trying to get to the bottom of everything. im still really upset about it, yet another thing gone wrong as i was initially told it wouldnt be an issue. i wouldnt have got so defensive if everyone could have been as nice as Lissa3120.
> oh well

I understand you were excited about it, piercings are exciting. I was really excited to get my nose pierced too, but as soon as he said that there was a risk of infection even while breastfeeding i knew that i was waiting because the health of my baby is more important than a piercing. I have to wait at least a year before i can get it now, which is fine. I love breast feeding, its way more important to me than getting a piercing. You are always going to get people opinions even if you dont ask for them, especially when it comes to matters of putting your babys health at risk for something that can always be done.


----------



## Pixxie

I sympathize with the fact you were excited, Its really killed me having to put my tattoo's on hold! I cant wait to finish breastfeeding and go back under the needle :D xx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Desi's_lost said:


> i really wanna know who decided it was your place to speak like a disciplinarian to people amy. its almost like you want to annoy them. i dont appreciate it.




I wasn't being a disciplinarian to anyone :S I was saying that people acknowledged that you didn't say you would regardless of baby, just that something you said before made people worried that you might just go ahead and do it anyways since there is only a small risk.

And I was just saying other girls were not trying to jump down your throat or annoy you, they weren't being bitchy, just giving their honest opinions, ragadrless of the fact they may not have been what you wanted to hear or not.

At the end of the day everyone, including me, was just saying the risk to your baby shouldn't have been worth even thinking about it, everyone on here only has you and your baby's best interest at heart. Sorry if that is annoying.

I want to know why you have to purposely go out your way to pick my posts out from everyone, even though everyone was saying the same? :S If you don't like me, don't acknowledge me. Don't single me out, call me names etc. just because I didn't see eye to eye with you on something ages ago. There really is no need.

And thanks Jade :hugs:


----------



## Desi's_lost

i feel that you talk down to people. like you think your smarter than everyone else. whether or not you intend to do it, thats how it comes across to me.


----------



## cabaretmum2b

I know a few piercers who used to pierce pregnant ladies but stopped after people got infections etc. Some of them turned out especially badly, so I wouldn't risk it tbh.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Desi's_lost said:


> i feel that you talk down to people. like you think your smarter than everyone else. whether or not you intend to do it, thats how it comes across to me.

That must be you maybe over sensitive. She is a smart girl who backs her self up with facts etc. She has never come across to me as talking down. Maybe you are just being a little senistive
x


----------



## Desi's_lost

and why do you need to get involved, seems like its off topic and just stiring trouble? no i'm not sensitive, i've had much worse said to me with out being bothered. some people just dont click, this is obviously a case of it.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Woah I was being nice. Really have not got the time for rudeness today


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I was not talking down to you. I was defending girls on this site because they didn't do anything wrong and I couldn't understand why someone - anyone - regardless of who they are etc. would risk infection to their baby when it could be stopped and just done afterwards.
I was also saying one persons reaction won't be the same as your's so you couldn't go based solely on that.

I don't understand how thats talking down, or acting like I am smarter than anyone on here.
As I said, I know you have a problem with me because I didn't see eye to eye with you on something/do what you wanted etc. however, that does not give you the right to call me out, call me names etc. just ignore it if I'm causing you that much bother. At the end of the day I was just thinking about your baby. Sorry for that.

And thanks Heather :hugs:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i haven't read anyone else's posts but i know in the UK, you need to apply for a permit (From the council) to peirce anybody's skin.. and you have to have insurance and that, and there is not any insurers that will insure a tattoo artist or peircer, to carry out any kind of skin piercing when pregnant.. 
if the person is willing to carry out the treatment knowing you are pregnant - then i would even question if they're using sterile equipment and stuff to be honest..
xxxx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Desi I don't think anybody is being mean or anything we have offered you advice for whats best for your baby, if we were being mean we wouldn't offer you advice that is to protect you and your baby. Nobody is against you in any way :hugs:


----------



## daniellelk

rubixcyoob. said:


> You asked if people had gotten it and they said no, then told you why.
> Everybody is different, every woman reacts differently in pregnancy.
> You may not have gotten an infection before but you were in a better situation with your immunity etc they.
> Just because someone didn't get an infection while pregnant doesn't mean you won't. Just because someone does get an infection doesn't mean you will, but why risk it?
> 
> In all honestly I think you've made your mind up. You are using stupid examples of things that are neccessary in life and pregnancy to show how small risks are against something that can wait.
> You even said yourself, if its a small risk you will. So if your MW advises against it because a small risk, will you do it? After all, the girls on here are saying the same thing.
> 
> There's a reason peircers and tattooists are not supposed to carry their work out on pregnant people, why not just adhere to that? But if you do it and get an infection hell mend you since you went against wanrings and advice all for something completely unnecessary.

That is exactly what I was going to put after I had finished reading through the other post's x


----------



## Desi's_lost

i have since said that i'm not going to do it because part of the risk was miscarriage. which i learned on page 5 i think. so, i dont understand why there is any need to continue discussing.


----------



## ~RedLily~

Desi's_lost said:


> and why do you need to get involved, seems like its off topic and just stiring trouble? no i'm not sensitive, i've had much worse said to me with out being bothered. some people just dont click, this is obviously a case of it.

i have seen a lot of posts from you in the past sticking up for other girls when it hasnt involved you, well thats what heather was doing for amy.


----------



## vaniilla

people are always blowing things out of proportion I'm afraid :shrug: I would advice you speak to a doctor and I'm sure they will tell you that some of the 'consequences' claimed are rather far fetched, there is always a risk with piercings to get an infection be it from the place or during healing, being pregnant doesn't make you more likely to get it unless you don't look after your piercing properly as you're hormones are suppressing your healing ability, having said that infections are very  common in pregnancy and there is always a solution although it might be in the interest of peace of mind to as you have decided to not have it done, I hope you do not feel bullied into a decision as asking for opinion and being told what to do are different :hug:


----------



## Jadelm

https://www.pregnancy.org/article/piercings-and-tattoos-during-pregnancy

Very informative. Hopefully you don't take the website as being patronising/bullying/etc as it's saying exactly what we have all said here, almost word for word.


----------



## Lissa3120

Just in a bid to make peace,

OP you say you think people are patronising and talking down to you, and as that is your perception on things, i'm not going to tell you your wrong, but i do disagree with you. As a suggestion to move on, you could read any/the post you find patronising 5 times, in 5 different tones of voice, nice, nasty, helpful, sarcastic, and normal. As we are all on the end of a computer, the way you read the comment is how you picture it being said, however no one but the typer can possibly know how it was meant to be written, and i'm sure all girls on here are guilty of sounding mean with out meaning to. So after your 5 times of reading the post, if your still convinced its patronaizing or nasty or what have you, report it. don't react, it obviously goes no where.
please don't take this as a personal jab as it SO isn't, i just want to try and help you out. this turly is a lovely forum and seeing all the locked thread really does upset me as all you girls have so much to add to this 'community' (that's what i think it is' and i think it would be such a shame if everyone couldnt get on. if this doesnt work for you or anyone else i really am sorry, but if it could help you find friendships rather than conflicts i think making an idiot out of myself jabbering on would be so worth it.
:) best wishes and all that jazzz:thumbup:

i say this as an outsider, as i don't have the same emotions as any of you pregnant ladies, but believe me i have every sympathy with you all, and know how easy it is to just let loose, but sometimes it's nicer to have a rant and people to relate to you, rather than let all your emotions out on silly little things like a simple question... if you get me?


----------



## AriannasMama

I am going to stay away from all the arguing and whatnot, but just say I think you should wait, a risk is a risk even if its 1:1 billion. I LOVE having a sub sandwich now and then, but because of the risk I have the meat warmed up no matter what because there is a risk. 

There are tons of things to be excited for while having a baby, finding out the sex, feeling big kicks, shopping, baby shower, and idk about anyone else but I always look forward to my next appointment and hearing the heartbeat.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Lissa3120 said:


> Just in a bid to make peace,
> 
> OP you say you think people are patronising and talking down to you, and as that is your perception on things, i'm not going to tell you your wrong, but i do disagree with you. As a suggestion to move on, you could read any/the post you find patronising 5 times, in 5 different tones of voice, nice, nasty, helpful, sarcastic, and normal. As we are all on the end of a computer, the way you read the comment is how you picture it being said, however no one but the typer can possibly know how it was meant to be written, and i'm sure all girls on here are guilty of sounding mean with out meaning to. So after your 5 times of reading the post, if your still convinced its patronaizing or nasty or what have you, report it. don't react, it obviously goes no where.
> please don't take this as a personal jab as it SO isn't, i just want to try and help you out. this turly is a lovely forum and seeing all the locked thread really does upset me as all you girls have so much to add to this 'community' (that's what i think it is' and i think it would be such a shame if everyone couldnt get on. if this doesnt work for you or anyone else i really am sorry, but if it could help you find friendships rather than conflicts i think making an idiot out of myself jabbering on would be so worth it.
> :) best wishes and all that jazzz:thumbup:
> 
> i say this as an outsider, as i don't have the same emotions as any of you pregnant ladies, but believe me i have every sympathy with you all, and know how easy it is to just let loose, but sometimes it's nicer to have a rant and people to relate to you, rather than let all your emotions out on silly little things like a simple question... if you get me?

you sound like a mummy - and deffinatly not a pregnant ladyyy!! hehe!!
xx


----------



## Evolution<3

Pregnant women get infections all the time including common colds, flus etc AND that is how you and baby build up immunity to infections. There are risks to pretty much everything you do (just like eating a ham sandwich whilst pregnant..but how many pregnant women still do that hm?) also, talk to your mothers/grandmothers and find out how many of these "things you SHOULD NOT DO/EAT" they avoided...Im quite sure most of them will tell you that they smoked, drank caffeine, ate soft cheeses and fish high in mercury, got their ears pierced AND STILL had healthy babies 

Some women will tell you that they did something while pregnant and had a healthy baby, others will tell you they did the same thing and had a miscarriage or complications. EVERY PERSON IS DIFFERENT!!! 

:)


----------



## VerityLove

I think they say that because there's always a risk of HIV and other infections from a re-used needle. But usually with ear piercings now they just use the earring to pierce with and not a sterilized needle. You'd probably be okay, but I'm not sure if I'd risk it anyway.


----------



## Pixxie

Ear piercing guns are made of plastic and cannot be sterilised. Microscopic blood spatter can get on the gun and even though the gun doesnt actually touch your skin the person doing your piercing touches it, and then touches your ears. There is a risk of blood borne infection from having your ears pierced with the guns normally used, which is why our shop refused to use them and did all piercing with pre packed sterile needles. It might cost a fiver more but most people were very happy to pay it for peace of mind. And as Ive already said the main danger people arnt told about is your body's reaction to having such a procedure, if you have had tattoos/piercings before you will know you get a adrenalin buzz from it, because your body goes into shock, which can be fatal to your baby. We have seen it first hand when people have lied to us about being pregnant. I am a tattooist/piercer.

Desi's_lost I know you already listened to this, but I wanted to make sure other who had joined the conversation since had all these facts, It seems a few missed my post :) xxx


----------



## Jadelm

Evolution<3 said:


> Im quite sure most of them will tell you that they smoked, drank caffeine, ate soft cheeses and fish high in mercury, got their ears pierced AND STILL had healthy babies

so it's ok to do those things then?! what an insane comparison! years ago people didn't even know smoking could give you CANCER, some people didn't get it, some people did - the health authorities don't just make up this information to make your life a bit difficult, or to scare you, they do it based on factual medical research that SHOWS a clear instance of negative effects to certain foods/activities.


----------



## Lissa3120

Jadelm said:


> Evolution<3 said:
> 
> 
> Im quite sure most of them will tell you that they smoked, drank caffeine, ate soft cheeses and fish high in mercury, got their ears pierced AND STILL had healthy babies
> 
> so it's ok to do those things then?! what an insane comparison! years ago people didn't even know smoking could give you CANCER, some people didn't get it, some people did - the health authorities don't just make up this information to make your life a bit difficult, or to scare you, they do it based on factual medical research that SHOWS a clear instance of negative effects to certain foods/activities.Click to expand...

Totally agree with you there (Jadelm). For every one healthy baby you hear about there's probably another two you don't hear about.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Lissa3120 said:


> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evolution<3 said:
> 
> 
> Im quite sure most of them will tell you that they smoked, drank caffeine, ate soft cheeses and fish high in mercury, got their ears pierced AND STILL had healthy babies
> 
> so it's ok to do those things then?! what an insane comparison! years ago people didn't even know smoking could give you CANCER, some people didn't get it, some people did - the health authorities don't just make up this information to make your life a bit difficult, or to scare you, they do it based on factual medical research that SHOWS a clear instance of negative effects to certain foods/activities.Click to expand...
> 
> Totally agree with you there (Jadelm). For every one healthy baby you hear about there's probably another two you don't hear about.Click to expand...

i agree with you on that one.. and even if it's not like that, even if it's say 12 healthy babies, and theres like 1 in 12 chance.. 
would you want to risk that your baby could be that one? personally i wouldn't, i wouldn't feel right, knowing it's my fault something happened to my baby.. 
you wouldn't jump off the roof of your house.. even though people have done it and survived?! and there's a chance you could live?...
but the chance you couldn't and the chance of you hurting or damaging yourself obviously stops people doing it..
and it should be the same with these things.. imo..


----------



## Desi's_lost

Pixxie said:


> Ear piercing guns are made of plastic and cannot be sterilised. Microscopic blood spatter can get on the gun and even though the gun doesnt actually touch your skin the person doing your piercing touches it, and then touches your ears. There is a risk of blood borne infection from having your ears pierced with the guns normally used, which is why our shop refused to use them and did all piercing with pre packed sterile needles. It might cost a fiver more but most people were very happy to pay it for peace of mind. And as Ive already said the main danger people arnt told about is your body's reaction to having such a procedure, if you have had tattoos/piercings before you will know you get a adrenalin buzz from it, because your body goes into shock, which can be fatal to your baby. We have seen it first hand when people have lied to us about being pregnant. I am a tattooist/piercer.
> 
> Desi's_lost I know you already listened to this, but I wanted to make sure other who had joined the conversation since had all these facts, It seems a few missed my post :) xxx

oh, my god. thats terrifying.. well its a damn good thing the last time i got my ears done was over 6 months ago and my HIV test came up negative or i'd be freaking out!
Well, for after the babies born, i'm glad there was no one at walmart when i went because i had to buy the kit, so i have an unopened plastic piercing gun.


----------



## Pixxie

Desi's_lost said:


> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Ear piercing guns are made of plastic and cannot be sterilised. Microscopic blood spatter can get on the gun and even though the gun doesnt actually touch your skin the person doing your piercing touches it, and then touches your ears. There is a risk of blood borne infection from having your ears pierced with the guns normally used, which is why our shop refused to use them and did all piercing with pre packed sterile needles. It might cost a fiver more but most people were very happy to pay it for peace of mind. And as Ive already said the main danger people arnt told about is your body's reaction to having such a procedure, if you have had tattoos/piercings before you will know you get a adrenalin buzz from it, because your body goes into shock, which can be fatal to your baby. We have seen it first hand when people have lied to us about being pregnant. I am a tattooist/piercer.
> 
> Desi's_lost I know you already listened to this, but I wanted to make sure other who had joined the conversation since had all these facts, It seems a few missed my post :) xxx
> 
> oh, my god. thats terrifying.. well its a damn good thing the last time i got my ears done was over 6 months ago and my HIV test came up negative or i'd be freaking out!
> Well, for after the babies born, i'm glad there was no one at walmart when i went because i had to buy the kit, so i have an unopened plastic piercing gun.Click to expand...

Better safe than sorry! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Evolution<3

Jadelm said:


> Evolution<3 said:
> 
> 
> Im quite sure most of them will tell you that they smoked, drank caffeine, ate soft cheeses and fish high in mercury, got their ears pierced AND STILL had healthy babies
> 
> so it's ok to do those things then?! what an insane comparison! years ago people didn't even know smoking could give you CANCER, some people didn't get it, some people did - the health authorities don't just make up this information to make your life a bit difficult, or to scare you, they do it based on factual medical research that SHOWS a clear instance of negative effects to certain foods/activities.Click to expand...

Please tell me where i said it was ok... b/c i definitely didnt say anything about those things being "ok". I love how you COMPLETELY missed my point...

there are lots of things we are told to avoid during pregnancy that many people would argue causes issues; and many would argue that it doesn't. Take smoking for example (since that's what YOU focused on). Yes, there is significant research to show that smoking CAN cause cancer, and as far as pregnancy goes, complications. However, one must remember that the actual CAUSE of the CANCER or pregnancy/birth complications associated with smoking are created by the ADDED chemicals contained in every cigarette. I challenge you to look up a study done on the effects of PURE, UNADULTERATED TOBACCO smoke WITHOUT the added formaldehyde, tar, etc. (p.s i am not a smoker and only chose to focus on this because it is what you and everyone else fixated on). Bottom line is, many things CAN cause health problems...INCLUDING: Artificial sweeteners, Cell phones, Microwaves, the AIR we breathe, laptops, computers etc. *It is up to EACH INDIVIDUAL what RISKS they want to take or avoid during pregnancy, and it is that PERSON ALONE who must live with the consequences of his/her actions.*

People once thought the earth was flat and that the earth was the centre of the universe, that thought has since changed and i think that ANY piece of information ANYONE comes across today will be subject to the same phenomena in 100 years. :winkwink:

Another thing, the human race has survived for 10 000+ years. (that's SCIENCE and ARCHEOLOGY telling us that...argue all you like, it doesn't change the scientific evidence.) there is NO WAY we could have made it here today if there are so many things you "shouldn't" be doing during pregnancy. 

just some food for thought. ENJOY!

:winkwink:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Yes but 100's of years ago most women died in childbirth or the baby was still born. Now that is food for thought. Medical science has evovled to give our babies the best possible chance in life. And if people can't do that or 9 months then they need to get their prorities straight. We survived but it was difficult for a child to reach his/hers 5th birthday. Now medical science makes life a whole lot easier.

Doctors and health proffessionals do not give guidelines to be boring or whatever. They give them to make sure womens babies have the best poosible chance of getting into this world and being a healthy child
xx
xx


----------



## Jadelm

Hmm well I found that very patronising and quite intentionally rude so I'm just gonna step out of this thread now. I was trying to help not get into an arguement with someone I don't even know. x


----------



## samface182

Evolution<3 said:


> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evolution<3 said:
> 
> 
> Im quite sure most of them will tell you that they smoked, drank caffeine, ate soft cheeses and fish high in mercury, got their ears pierced AND STILL had healthy babies
> 
> so it's ok to do those things then?! what an insane comparison! years ago people didn't even know smoking could give you CANCER, some people didn't get it, some people did - the health authorities don't just make up this information to make your life a bit difficult, or to scare you, they do it based on factual medical research that SHOWS a clear instance of negative effects to certain foods/activities.Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell me where i said it was ok... b/c i definitely didnt say anything about those things being "ok". I love how you COMPLETELY missed my point...
> 
> there are lots of things we are told to avoid during pregnancy that many people would argue causes issues; and many would argue that it doesn't. Take smoking for example (since that's what YOU focused on). Yes, there is significant research to show that smoking CAN cause cancer, and as far as pregnancy goes, complications. However, one must remember that the actual CAUSE of the CANCER or pregnancy/birth complications associated with smoking are created by the ADDED chemicals contained in every cigarette. I challenge you to look up a study done on the effects of PURE, UNADULTERATED TOBACCO smoke WITHOUT the added formaldehyde, tar, etc. (p.s i am not a smoker and only chose to focus on this because it is what you and everyone else fixated on). Bottom line is, many things CAN cause health problems...INCLUDING: Artificial sweeteners, Cell phones, Microwaves, the AIR we breathe, laptops, computers etc. *It is up to EACH INDIVIDUAL what RISKS they want to take or avoid during pregnancy, and it is that PERSON ALONE who must live with the consequences of his/her actions.*
> 
> People once thought the earth was flat and that the earth was the centre of the universe, that thought has since changed and i think that ANY piece of information ANYONE comes across today will be subject to the same phenomena in 100 years. :winkwink:
> 
> Another thing, the human race has survived for 10 000+ years. (that's SCIENCE and ARCHEOLOGY telling us that...argue all you like, it doesn't change the scientific evidence.) there is NO WAY we could have made it here today if there are so many things you "shouldn't" be doing during pregnancy.
> 
> just some food for thought. ENJOY!
> 
> :winkwink:Click to expand...

that's a bit harsh :nope:


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Completely agree with Heather :)

Evolution you make it sound like people should just ignore these health warnings that are put in place for a reason and just do as they please because thats how it was done before doctors and scientists had these facts and figures.

Yes people believed the Earth was flat but that was before society progressed and scientists and explorers confirmed these facts as untrue. Health care has progressed to stop people making the mistakes they once made in pregnancy to prolong the life of children and make sure motehrs have the best possible pregnancy and could see out labour. So that fact you brought up is very irrelevant.

And btw, people said smoking was dangerous in pregnancy and caused cancer because it does. No one said it was the tobacco, but the actual cigarette. Which it is. Since this is what extra chemicals are added to. So no, they were not wrong.

Yes it is upto each individual person, no one is denying that. However, when someone comes on and asks for advice or opinions on a certain matter or whether we have done certain things - the girls on here who haven't done it will give reasons why not. The health risks to both mother and child being these risks. 

And yes, the human race has gone on for thousands of years. However, back thousands of years ago people were not living as long as they are now. Baby and mother were dying in child birth which is a rare phenomanon now. Back then we didn't have pate, mobile phones, cigarettes etc. so that point is also completely invalid because as society has improved and developed so too has the scientific facts and health warnings.

Don't be so patronising or harsh because really, it was uncalled for and bitchy.


----------



## Serene123

Wow this thread went off topic.

I personally wouldn't do it but each to their own, I'm sure you have _more_ than enough information now to make an informed decision x


----------



## Desi's_lost

when someone comes on and asks for advice or opinions on a certain matter 
didnt ask for that, once again.
BUT
i think both of you have valid opinions, evolution was simply doing what others did, but from the reverse side of the argument. and i thank her for that. People are getting VERY hypocritical in my opinion, and i can see tension rising, again.
SO 
we should stop bickering about it =]


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Why not get the thread locked by Admin?
Because some people were just being down right rude and bitchy to others for no reason what so ever.


----------



## ~RedLily~

i was going to say the same thing amy. this thread is just totally pointless now.


----------



## Desi's_lost

because i see no reason for it to be locked? if anyone has anything else to say they can message whoever they want. i hope we're all old enough to just stop posting?


----------



## samface182

desi, it's obvious that threads like this in a forum full of hormonal pregnant woman, that opinions are going to be different and arguments will start. but i think it becomes totally out of hand when people get picked on, for having the same opinion as others.

this thread should have been locked a long time ago, it's just dragging out, people are never going to change their opinions, and people are jsut going to get offended, so why bother?
you have made your decision about the peircing. so why is it still going on?

i think you should just ask for this to be locked. yet another locked thread in this place, but what can we do?


----------



## polo_princess

This thread doesnt need to be locked,we dont like to run around locking threads everytime people have a disagreement, we want people to discuss topics and voice their opinions

If people continue to bicker then it will get locked, if the topic can be discussed in a polite and adult manner then it will run its own course :)


----------



## samface182

Desi's_lost said:


> because i see no reason for it to be locked? if anyone has anything else to say they can message whoever they want. i hope we're all old enough to just stop posting?

people won't stop posting though. everyone is always going to have an opinion and want to express it.


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Ehm oh right, I just thought it would stop bitchy posts and would also stop people commenting on the thread when you've said you've made your mind up and keeping it open longer than neccessary.


----------



## annawrigley

:coffee::dohh::sleep::witch::spermy::iron::jo::awww::coolio::fool::yellowcard::-=[-X](*,):roll::-({|=


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> :coffee::dohh::sleep::witch::spermy::iron::jo::awww::coolio::fool::yellowcard::-=[-X](*,):roll::-({|=

why is there a little :spermy: in there anna? :haha:


----------



## Lauraxamy

annawrigley said:


> :coffee::dohh::sleep::witch::spermy::iron::jo::awww::coolio::fool::yellowcard::-=[-X](*,):roll::-({|=

:haha: My thoughts too!


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> :coffee::dohh::sleep::witch::spermy::iron::jo::awww::coolio::fool::yellowcard::-=[-X](*,):roll::-({|=
> 
> why is there a little :spermy: in there anna? :haha:Click to expand...

always room for a little spermy


----------



## JoJo16

Anna you forgot
:bike: :shipw: :tease: :loopy: :bunny:


----------



## annawrigley

lmao @ run over by bike
definitely forgot that one


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:flasher: Don't forget me :)


----------



## CookieDough23

Desi's_lost said:


> i told her to read carefully because she didnt understand what i said at all. gee guess i should let misconceptions run while. honestly i think its bullsh.t that your immune system is compromised. i usually get sick every 6 months at the least and while pregnant i havent even come close and its been 5 months already. i'm glad anyone could be respectful and refrain from commenting unless they had actually had it done. and funny thing, the one person that did, has not had a problem. interesting huh? again, they say to avoid subway while pregnant, how many people have done that? pregnancy isnt a black and white thing. i'm glad you advise against it, i havent made up my mind. no amount of you being patronizing will make up my mind either.
> 
> btw - no one listened to the hairdressers comments, so what makes a piercer/tattoo artist any better? anyway, *i think i'll figure this out independently thanks. glad you are a group of doctors.*

With all due respect, you should of thought about that before you made the thread. People are entitled to comment regardless of whether they have done it or not. Just because somebody says something you disagree with, does not mean you have to be so damn rude to people. You asked for opinions, we have given them.

Also, none of us claimed to be doctors. If you want professional, phone for your midwife, then again, it doesn't sound like your going to take any notice of her either.

You have a cheek to say people are breathing down your neck.........you asked for opinions. It sounds like you want people to tell you just what you want to hear. If you were nice to people, maybe they would be nice back.

Whatever, it's your decision, it's a pity your baby may suffer from it. How selfless of you :rolleyes:



Desi's_lost said:


> i feel that you talk down to people. like you think your smarter than everyone else. whether or not you intend to do it, thats how it comes across to me.

Pot. Kettle. Black. :rolleyes:

Before you start whinging that this thread has died - clearly it hasn't, and one is entitled to ones opinion.


----------



## aob1013

:dohh:


----------



## amygwen

CookieDough23 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> i told her to read carefully because she didnt understand what i said at all. gee guess i should let misconceptions run while. honestly i think its bullsh.t that your immune system is compromised. i usually get sick every 6 months at the least and while pregnant i havent even come close and its been 5 months already. i'm glad anyone could be respectful and refrain from commenting unless they had actually had it done. and funny thing, the one person that did, has not had a problem. interesting huh? again, they say to avoid subway while pregnant, how many people have done that? pregnancy isnt a black and white thing. i'm glad you advise against it, i havent made up my mind. no amount of you being patronizing will make up my mind either.
> 
> btw - no one listened to the hairdressers comments, so what makes a piercer/tattoo artist any better? anyway, *i think i'll figure this out independently thanks. glad you are a group of doctors.*
> 
> With all due respect, you should of thought about that before you made the thread. People are entitled to comment regardless of whether they have done it or not. Just because somebody says something you disagree with, does not mean you have to be so damn rude to people. You asked for opinions, we have given them.
> 
> Also, none of us claimed to be doctors. If you want professional, phone for your midwife, then again, it doesn't sound like your going to take any notice of her either.
> 
> You have a cheek to say people are breathing down your neck.........you asked for opinions. It sounds like you want people to tell you just what you want to hear. If you were nice to people, maybe they would be nice back.
> 
> Whatever, it's your decision, it's a pity your baby may suffer from it. How selfless of you :rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> i feel that you talk down to people. like you think your smarter than everyone else. whether or not you intend to do it, thats how it comes across to me.Click to expand...
> 
> Pot. Kettle. Black. :rolleyes:
> 
> Before you start whinging that this thread has died - clearly it hasn't, and one is entitled to ones opinion.Click to expand...

seriously. you obviously just like starting random arguments in threads. the comments you just made are completely unnecessary. they have absolutely nothing to do with anything. :shrug:

and it's not your place to call her selfless at all. i got the amnio test done, which thankfully it didn't, but my baby could've suffered from it. does that make me selfless? NO. because we all do what we think is best for OUR baby. at the end of the day, it really doesn't matter what you say because she's going to do what she wants to do, i just don't understand why you keep trying to debate on peoples threads???! whats the point!!


----------



## Youngling

UhOh
xx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

After seeing Anna and Romes comments on this thread (which I LOLd at) I thought it was well and truly over. People had stopped commenting on the subject because OP made her mind up. I left even though I got publicly attacked. There was no need for anything to be said again. The thread was well and truly dead, can it not be left that way? Why does another arguement have to loom in the distance, over something with no importance anymore?


----------



## Jadelm

Youngling said:


> UhOh
> xx

:rofl: I dunno why but that really made me laugh!

I agree with Amy.. I don't think anyone cares anymore :haha: x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

nvm


----------



## Jemma_x

:dohh:


----------



## cabaretmum2b

I don't want to add fuel to the fire here, but can we not just be a bit grown up and, if people still want to discuss this, then do it in a way that doesn't involve putting people down, being sarcastic etc? It feels like it's just getting drawn out to provoke the thread getting locked, and is that really what anyone wants? It keeps happening at the moment, and although I appreciate that we are all hormonal and pregnant, does that really justify the fact that people are, in some cases, just being downright rude and insulting? I'm not referring just to this thread, but in general, it feels as though this section's gotten really unfriendly recently! 
Can we not just put differences aside, accept other people's opinions and not insult people? :flower:


----------



## Jadelm

cabaretmum2b said:


> I'm not referring just to this thread, but in general, it feels as though this section's gotten really unfriendly recently!

Sorry you feel that way hun :hugs: I actually love this section/forum, and I don't think it's gotten unfriendly at all. Just seems certain people tend to spark arguements but in general it's still a lovely supportive place. 
I just think it's unfair to group the entire section together as 'unfriendly' when it's only really a small minority of individuals which is how I read that personally, although I'm sure you probably didn't mean it like that :flower: 

I think we should all hug it out :hugs: :haha: x


----------



## rubixcyoob.

It had died off and that was the end of it. Hopefully it will be now, as long as people don't keep going on about it :)


----------



## Pixxie

I agree, there is no reason to carry on starting arguments with people when the OP has made a decision and the thread is no longer required. Lets be grown-ups and just pack it in xxx


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

this post has gone onto something different now, but to Desis_Lost..

My friend kelly was the same as you, she was fed up of waiting so she went to get her ears pierced again for the 3rd time. She had them done twice before she were pregnant,with no problems what so ever. She was 18weeks pregnant and went to get them done,they told her they wouldn't do them so she found a salon that would. I gave her my opinion not to have it done because her immune system can't fight any bacteria or infection and it may pose a threat to that little baby in there. But she didn't listen and went ahead with it. The piercing went fine... but a few weeks later she developed a nasty infection that has resulted in now having to have surgery on her ear and will have to have severeal more procedures done, Her ear is so messed up, It's not worth it. I know every body is different, but i'd just like to share that story. Luckily her baby was fine, but she has one poorly ear now, p:s ( she had to wait till after she had birth to have her ear done,and it still will take a few more ops to get it back to even looking on the normal scale of what an ear actually looks like. )


----------



## Desi's_lost

i'm so glad all you guys said to wait honestly, and for sure i'm going to. Seeing my baby girl at the ultrasound made me soooooooo much more happy than a piercing ever could =]


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

good :)


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Glad to hear it :)


----------



## Jadelm

:thumbup:


----------



## AP

Good to hear it. Incidently, and ive already said this on BnB, but my friend has 'piercing mark' on his neck. Its in a pattern. Its because his mum got her ears pierced while she was pregnant with him. Very odd. I dont know what its called when that happens, but im sure ive heard a similar story before.


----------



## Jadelm

sb22 said:


> Good to hear it. Incidently, and ive already said this on BnB, but my friend has 'piercing mark' on his neck. Its in a pattern. Its because his mum got her ears pierced while she was pregnant with him. Very odd. I dont know what its called when that happens, but im sure ive heard a similar story before.

Whaaaaat? I'm totally interested, what's this all about?! x


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Jadelm said:


> cabaretmum2b said:
> 
> 
> I'm not referring just to this thread, but in general, it feels as though this section's gotten really unfriendly recently!
> 
> Sorry you feel that way hun :hugs: I actually love this section/forum, and I don't think it's gotten unfriendly at all. Just seems certain people tend to spark arguements but in general it's still a lovely supportive place.
> I just think it's unfair to group the entire section together as 'unfriendly' when it's only really a small minority of individuals which is how I read that personally, although I'm sure you probably didn't mean it like that :flower:
> 
> I think we should all hug it out :hugs: :haha: xClick to expand...

Oh no, I didn't mean it like that at all! It just seems like there are a lot more arguments on here nowadays than there used to be, which can make it seem a bit hostile sometimes. I definitely didn't mean that everyone here, or even anyone here, really, was "unfriendly", it's just that it seems like there are a lot more arguments etc going on.

Desi, I'm glad you decided not to in the end, and congratulations on your little girl!


----------

